# Can some tell me what pigeon this is?



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Can some tell me what pigeon this is?


----------



## barlbylofts (Apr 20, 2007)

*tell me what pigeon this is*

thats a crow lol


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

looks common to me


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Iceland,

Well...this has been a puzzle..hasn't it?

It is not a crow, but quite gorgeous...I think.

It sure has the eyes of a Danish Tumbler.

I PM'd George in regards to your thread and hopefully he will solve this mystery when he has time.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Treesa Is Right On The Money*

Hi Iceland, Danish Tumbler Pages 546-553 Of The Encyclopedia Of Pigeon Breeds Many Pictures In Color. They Come All Colors Some Types Have White Flights,others Have White Tails,and Of Course The Solid Colors They Are A Very Old Breed.this Tumbler Was At One Time called The National Bird Of Denmark. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi George,

Thank you for responding, and wow....I got it right!


----------



## jimboy61 (Jun 15, 2007)

barlbylofts said:


> thats a crow lol


LMFAO, you ()&%&*^ i was gonna say that


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks egg-zactleeee like one I have here who is recovering from a reallybad Cat bite/mauling.

I named him "Mr. Black Bird"...he is all black, and nothing but.


I will post a pic if I can catch him in a still moment...he is a sweetie.

Same build as yours, same shape...pink-and-black Beak, pale 'coral' color feet nakes form the ankle down.

I believe this is likely a genetic variation inherant in the feral populations, if not additionally associated with some specific breed...but I do not know off hand what breed that would be.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Wow What A Really Pretty Bird. Where Did You Get Him. i Have A Common Pigeon that Looks Black Well Not That Black Mine mostly Has the really Dark look On Its wings. 
You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------

